# [ Das Ultimative Videoerstellungs-Tutorial ]



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

HI ALL!

Dann wollen WIR gleich mal anfangen!


Wer nen Hoster sucht => HOSTER (zip und rar aber in jpg umbennen)



*CAMTASIA*


Erstmal saugt euch das Programm Camtasia.
ftp://ftp.techsmith.com/pub/products/camtasia/CamtasiaF.exe

Danach einfach installieren.
Jetzt startet ihr den Camtasia Recorder.

Wählt wie auf dem Bild gezeigt Windwos aus







und minimiert das Programm.






Nun ist es unten in der Leiste.






Startet nun Photoshop bereitet alles für das Tutorial vor.
(Am besten ihr macht es schon einfach 2-3 mal vor damit der Ablauf reibungslos klappt.)
So wenn ihr nun denkt das ihr soweit alles habt drückt ihr die Taste F9.
Jetzt entsteht ein Rahmen. Wählt das Photoshopfenster aus.
Und schon geht es los!
Wenn ihr fertig seid drückt die Taste F10 und das Programm Camtasia beendet die Aufnahme.

Wenn ihr jetzt das Photoshop schließt oder minimiert kommt ein kleines Fenster.

Einfach wie auf dem Bild gezeigt Ordern wählen, Name eingeben und speichern.






So nun habt ihr schonmal das Tutorialvideo. (war doch gar nicht so schwer oder 




*ADOBE PREMIERE (6)*


Wie bekomm ich mein Tutorialvideo kleiner?

Also für die Premiere haben wird hier gezeigt wie es geht.
Aber das heißt jetzt nicht wer kein Premiere hat das er nicht mit machen kann.
Wendet euch einfach an mich am besten im Chat oder an Leute die Premiere besitzen.
Die helfen euch sicherlich gerne weiter.

Ihr brauch den Divxcode 5.02 den gibt es *HIER *

Startet das Programm.

(Geht nach den Bilern vor)
















Klickt auf ERSTELLEN dann kommt dieses Fenster!






Einstellung vornehmen und OK!
















*O.K.*


Weiter geht es in dem Video, wo gezeigt wird wie man das Tutorial kompremiert! 



*WINRAR 3.0*

So nun haben wir das Videotutorial schon ziemlich kompriemiert, aber nichts desto trotz
setzen wir noch einen drauf da Webspace nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer gibt! 

Dazu braucht ihr das Programm Winrar 3.0 was man sich HIER saugen kann.

Installiert das Programm.
Und jetzt wird nochmal kompremiert! 

Das wird HIER gezeigt! 



*ANSCHAUEN*

Zu guter letzt... Wie schau ich das an?

Wie schon gesagt den Divxcode braucht man sowoll zum erstellen als auch zum anschauen!

Der Windows Media Player liefert den schon mit... aber wos den gibt das sag ich nicht!  

HABE FERTIG!

;-] Viel Spaß und auf das die Videotutorials gedeihen mögen! AMEN!


----------



## addïct (23. Oktober 2002)

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung! Adobe Premiere ist nicht unbedingt nötig! Mit dem Producer der bei Camtasia dabei ist kann man die Videos auch komprimieren und z.B. auch in andere Formate (wmv, asf) konvertieren, die eigentlich auf jedem Windows Rechner ohne zusätzliche Codecs laufen sollten.


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von addïct _
> *Nur eine kleine Anmerkung! Adobe Premiere ist nicht unbedingt nötig! Mit dem Producer der bei Camtasia dabei ist kann man die Videos auch komprimieren und z.B. auch in andere Formate (wmv, asf) konvertieren, die eigentlich auf jedem Windows Rechner ohne zusätzliche Codecs laufen sollten. *



stimmt. aber du bekommt nicht so eine komprimierung hin wie mit premiere verbunden mit divx5!


@ ALL ... so leute... würd mich freuen wenn jetzt auch mal welche von euch kommen!!


----------



## killkrog (27. Dezember 2002)

Das 'mit premiere' kannste weglassen. Meiner Erfahrung nach läuft die Freeware TMPGenc in sachen Konvertierung um einiges besser und stabiler. Und der Großteil liegt ja eh beim Codec.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

Hallihallo,

nachdem ich nun ein wenig mit Videotutorials rumexperimentiert habe stellt sich folgende Frage:

Spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, die Videotutorials als Flash zu posten? Der TSSC-Codec und auch der DivX-Codec sind zwar ganz gut, aber leider nicht so sehr verbreitet. Codec installieren ist nervig. weiterer Vorteil: Streaming

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre, die Videotutorials im Camtasia Producer per "Pack & Show" als exe-Datei zu produzieren. Das ist zumindest die sicherste Möglichkeit, da so die Videos ohne irgendwelche Installationen oder extra Codecs auf jedem PC laufen. Nachteil: Kein Streaming

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## 3DMaxler (29. Januar 2003)

das mit der exe hab ich noch net ausprobiert. wie schaut es da so mit dem datenvolumen aus? *hab keine zeit nach zuschauen*


----------



## addïct (29. Januar 2003)

Ich hab das mal mit einer .avi gestestet, und die exe war dann nur noch halb so groß wie die avi!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Hier mal ein Beispiel:

Habe ein Tutorial gemacht, das 3:30 Minuten lang und mit Audio ist.

- AVI mit TSCC-Codec und MP3-Audio: *1,54 MB*
- AVI mit DivX-Codec und MP3-Audio: *1,76 MB*
- SWF-Flash-Film mit MP3-Audio: *1,27 MB*
- EXE-Datei (inkl. Player) mit MP3-Audio: *1,91 MB* 

TSCC: Codec und dazu passender Player nötig
DivX: Codec und dazu passender Player nötig
SWF:  Flash-Plugin nötig (hat doch eh jeder), Streaming möglich
EXE:  Keine Codecs, Player oder andere Installationen nötig.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## pReya (5. März 2003)

Kann jmd. mal erklären wie man mit dem Camtasia Produce die Videos kleiner bekommt, also pixelmäßig mein ich...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2003)

"File / Produce Movie / Options / Size"  

Oder im Handbuch auf Seite 202

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## against_bush (8. September 2003)

komisch, wenn ich nur 16sec aufnehme hab ich mit swf divx oder tscc schon über 2MB


----------



## Tha Bob (22. September 2003)

hmm... komisch der Link zu dem Programm funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. September 2003)

Hier kannst du die Testversion bei Techsmith direkt bestellen:

http://www.techsmith.de/products/studio/beforedl.asp
( http://www.techsmith.com/download/camdl.asp )

Ansonsten kriegst du es auch hier:

http://download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/1399.shtml
http://download.pchome.de/download.php?SID=2517&DID=2


----------



## folio (27. Juli 2004)

Hi,

das funktioniert ja schon mal sehr gut 

Jetzt ist aber die Frage, wie ich so ein Videotutorial wie hier bei tutorials.de per Flash einbinde. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Consti (27. Juli 2004)

Danke, find ich echt cool, dass du da so super beschrieben hast!
Falls noch nicht geschehen: Ab in unsere Tutorial-Sammelung!


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juli 2004)

Früher war der Thread doch bei dem Videotutorials angepinnt, oder?


----------

